# Indiana WOLVES!



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

http://midwestpredator.groupee.net/eve/ ... 3931028482


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Those are wolf hybrids. Wolves have much bigger feet than those pictures show. They bodies are small too. If they are wolves, then they are still very young. I would bet on hybrids. Still, they are dangerous and scarry. The land owner did the right thing.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Seems more likely that they are Coyote/dog cross then Wolf.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

One of my old teachers had family down near Layfette or somewhere down there and while he was visiting down there, the was an article in the paper about a family beign confronted by a wolf. The DNR comfirmed it and they had released two of the previsouly. I didnt catch where this happened tho.


----------

